# Crime novels where main charac ate fantastic sandwiches?



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I know this sounds weird, but does anyone remember a crime novel author who's main character, a cop, ate rather spectatular sandwiches? The author went into great detail on each sandwich, and often the proper libation (a beer usually) to go with it.

I remember the stories were pretty good but dont remember the author's, or the character's, name.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Afraid I can't help you but maybe that's just as well. A book like that would make me hungry.


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Afraid I can't help you but maybe that's just as well. A book like that would make me hungry.


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm guessing it was a Robert B. Parker novel and the detective was Spenser.  My husband and I read a bunch of Parker's books, and Spenser, when he wasn't hunting someone down and generally kicking butt, was in his kitchen making delicious meals, and yes, he was usually drinking a beer--sometimes he used the beer as a sauce.

Could that be it?

Julia


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Julia444 said:


> I'm guessing it was a Robert B. Parker novel and the detective was Spenser. My husband and I read a bunch of Parker's books, and Spenser, when he wasn't hunting someone down and generally kicking butt, was in his kitchen making delicious meals, and yes, he was usually drinking a beer--sometimes he used the beer as a sauce.
> 
> Could that be it?
> 
> Julia


Mmm, it doesnt sound familiar. The setting was NYC, I'm almost sure....and he used to order them at delis. _(I think)_

But I'll check out that author, thanks!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

9MMare said:


> Mmm, it doesnt sound familiar. The setting was NYC, I'm almost sure....and he used to order them at delis. _(I think)_
> 
> But I'll check out that author, thanks!


Are you thinking of Lawrence Sanders' Deadly Sins novels? His main character was named Edward X. Delaney and he made his sandwiches at home -- a variety of breads, cheeses, meats -- each was different and paired with a different beer. It definitely makes you hungry to read it, unless you're vegetarian of course. Funny you should mention the sandwiches; I was just thinking about that series... an oldie but goodie.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

I've met that character and I don't think it's a Robert B. Parker character. I'd lean towards the Sander's choice.


----------



## KenIsaacson (May 27, 2011)

I agree with Trophywife007. Lawrence Sanders' Deadly Sins came to mind even before I saw her answers. I recall he used to eat the sandwiches standing over the kitchen sink...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Score! Yes, thankyou! It is Sanders.....I checked out his books on Amazon and remembered well The First Deadly Sin with the killer using an ice-axe. It was a good book, maybe I'll check out some of his others...I think I did read more than one but it was at least 20 yrs ago.

Any authors here have similar styles? Or characters with specific epicurean interests?  

Thanks!


----------



## Kathy Bennett (Jun 15, 2011)

Nope, my cops are dodging a stalker and either cook for themselves or eat at McDonalds!


----------



## Julia444 (Feb 24, 2011)

Okay, Lawrence Sanders it is!  But you'd probably like the Spenser novels.  THE GODWULF MANUSCRIPT is the first one.

Meanwhile, I'll have to check out Lawrence Sanders.  

And if you don't mind the more classical style of mystery, the Nero Wolfe series always had some wonderful food in them--Wolfe wasb according to the Nero Wolfe society, "both a gourmet and a gourmand."  Since I am more of the sandwich person you mentioned earlier, I am not sure of the difference between those two, but I know the books always made me hungry.  :0

Julia


----------



## Ilyria Moon (May 14, 2011)

Aw, I swear this thread's making me gain weight. Every time I see the title, I'm off to the kitchen in search of sustenance.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I see it got answered above. I was going to say it sounded like Edward X. Delaney from The First Deadly Sin et al. Good books.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Heh heh, thank you everyone. Sorry for making ya'll hungry.

I'm not that into 'food' in my fiction altho I love learning more about lots of things, like wines, for instance, if a character is into them. Dick Francis did a great job of introducing new industries, arts, skills, interests, etc. (the gem trade, being a pilot, being a chef, etc etc,)

But I realized something about 'the sandwiches.' Altho I tend to be all about the evidence and story-oriented details, sometimes in the middle of an intense plot, such brief and unrelated diversions give your brain a rest and maybe, an opportunity to process (without being annoying personal distractions from the characters' lives).


----------



## ColinJ (Jun 13, 2011)

I seem to remember that Spenser was quite the _gourmand_, but I don't recall him having a particular affinity for sandwiches.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

KenIsaacson said:


> I recall he used to eat the sandwiches standing over the kitchen sink...


... standing in shoes of "kangaroo leather polished to a high gloss."

The things that stick out in your mind, lol.


----------



## Sunnymauree (Sep 18, 2021)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I know this sounds weird, but does anyone remember a crime novel author who's main character, a cop, ate rather spectatular sandwiches? The author went into great detail on each sandwich, and often the proper libation (a beer usually) to go with it.
> 
> I remember the stories were pretty good but dont remember the author's, or the character's, name.


----------



## Sunnymauree (Sep 18, 2021)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I know this sounds weird, but does anyone remember a crime novel author who's main character, a cop, ate rather spectatular sandwiches? The author went into great detail on each sandwich, and often the proper libation (a beer usually) to go with it.
> 
> I remember the stories were pretty good but dont remember the author's, or the character's, name.


Lawrence Sanders

I have told my kids about reading his novels years ago and all about his delicious wet sandwiches!!! 😂


----------



## Danvilleagent (Oct 17, 2021)

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I know this sounds weird, but does anyone remember a crime novel author who's main character, a cop, ate rather spectatular sandwiches? The author went into great detail on each sandwich, and often the proper libation (a beer usually) to go with it.
> 
> I remember the stories were pretty good but dont remember the author's, or the character's, name.


The character was Edward X. Delaney and it was the Deadly Sin series by John Sanford!


----------

